# Best place to shoot around Philadelphia Area



## Djurchicprelude

hey guys, this would be my first post. i just recently got into photography and am really enjoying it! me and my friends love to take pictures of our cars and stuff and i was wondering if anyone on this board was from the philadelphia area and would know any cool looking locations to take some hot (hot like fire, lol) pics at? thanks everyone


----------



## usayit

My wife and I are planning to be in the Philadelphia area next week for about 3 days too.  I was just about to post the same question but someone beat me to it.  

So far, we are planning to visit the Longwood Arboretum and the Historic district.  I'm looking for other great locations to spent some quality time with my camera.  Not necessarily looking for well known locations.  Any Philly photog locals here want to point out some of your favorite locations?

Thanks!


----------



## imagesby

I live in Delaware and cover weddings in the Philadelphia area.  There are SO many photo locations in the area!   Longwood Gardens - you cannot go wrong!  You'll be there all day.  My husband proposed to me there during the evening Christmas light display in front of the main fountain wall.   So romantic.  Anyways, check out this website and maybe it will give you some ideas of places to go.

http://www.gophila.com/Go/PhotosMultimedia/

Some of the popular places for wedding photos - Art Museum steps, LOVE park, Boat House Row.  Also check out Independence Hall area and Valley Forge has some amazing photo ops.  Have fun!


----------



## greasemonkey

You might wanna check out Lancaster county.  Its about an hour or two west of philly, but that is the acclaimed "amish country."  You can check out Intercourse, and Brid In Hand, and all of those other lovely PA Dutch towns.


----------

